# Holding China financially responsible for the Corona virus?



## wtfNeedSignUp (Mar 25, 2020)

This seems like the best place to ask this. With Corona BTFO'ing entire economies and creating a massive debt, the question that rises is whether some of the countries will hold China financially responsible to the virus and will try to recoup losses in some manner like canceling debt to China or confiscating property owned by China. It seems to me like an easy case to make, even if we take the neutral story of this being a result of a guy eating bat soup it's still the result of China not improving hygenic practices and trying to obfuscate knowledge of until it is too late to contain.
Do you think there's a chance of it happening?


----------



## byuu (Mar 25, 2020)

Just look at Taiwan. It's only at 216 cases.
Containment was possible if your country acted quickly and competently.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 25, 2020)

Our fagtarded governments won't do anything due to financial interest/threat and perceptions of bigotry, although really we should punish the Chinese government for allowing shitty health standards and the continued superstitions of "traditional medicine" to lead to this scenario in the first place.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Mar 25, 2020)

the situation is so new that we don't really have a hard list of "pro-china" and "anti-china" countries yet but most so far seem to be cucking to them and falling for their propaganda to at least some extent (italy is totally cucked in spite of china's repeated fuckening). And as I've said before, it's much easier for world leaders to hate trump than to hate china, so that's an uphill battle in terms of forming an anti-china coallition without also endorsing evil orange man. 

hopefully some will start to wake up and not let china get away with all it's trying to do in terms of rewriting the virus' history, but i'm not optimistic.

a good article: https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/China-is-rewriting-coronavirus-history-and-nobody-will-stop-it


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 25, 2020)

Conspiracy time: what if the virus is not from china but from.. America.
I see westeners floating this idea, it's not just china shills.
No matter where it's from, I don't think anyone will be held accountable.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 25, 2020)

Genuinely, whilst China is technically "responsible", they aren't responsible for the way western goverments are acting.
IF Trump gets his way and the economy can "roar by Easter" - which needs to happen, you will be ok.

Western governments have handled this poorly. You don't shut down your _whole_ economy and put people out of work.
There needs to be track and trace in place, enforced guidelines and clear and concise dates on when things will re-open.

The major issue atm you're facing doesn't come from China. The problem comes from people being out of work, funds being depleted and this attitude of like... "Who cares about the economy, don't you value people's lives?!"
You have people begging for _long term_ hardcore shut downs. The economy can't sustain that. When the money runs out and it will, it will become more dire. It doesn't matter if you run a capitalist society or a socialist society, every society needs a currency. 

Even if you go as far as to say a fiat currency is not needed and you look at barter, there's still a basic structure of exchange. It's not possible to live in a society where neetbux are dispensed and people do nothing to get them. There will always be a cost to things. Limiting how productive society can be is the real killer.

In Australia, people sadly think that the government can continue to give out Coronacash until "cases are down to zero". They literally will never be down to zero. This is going to enter the regular rotation of viruses from here on out. Only herd immunity and a vaccine will reduce it to zero. They think that it's sustainable to shut down schools for a year, to restrict people to their homes until a vaccine is found. They think it's sustainable for people to be out of work for 18 months. It's not. These are the people who are more dangerous to society than the virus. They aren't realistic.

So a calm, rational approach that yes, it's deadly, it spreads more so than the flu but is AS deadly as the flu/as much as a burden as the flu but also with a strong commitment to the economy/keeping wheels churning so everyone is able to access services they need is important. If countries don't minimize their economic damage by being rational, but fast acting, is that China's fault. It's up to you to mitigate damages.

Can China be held responsible if you don't do that? Not really.
I'm pretty sure legally blaming it all on China would hold no water, as well.


----------



## Turnip_Head (Mar 25, 2020)

They, (China) will lose money anyway from this so I don’t see how it makes a difference.
If Xi wants to make China go full retard with handling this incident then he can go on ahead.

Countries are only bending the knee to China now because they are terrified of losing supply chain access.
South east Asia, India, Germany/EU, and the US could step in as supply chain supplements to China’s over inflated, laughably over leveraged economy.
It won’t be instant and will take years of political maneuvering, but it could certainly be done.
Also the US has the unique ability to blockade China if they really wanted to.


----------



## martin123 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sure, just let me know when you're willing to pay the rest of the world for causing the 2008 financial crash.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm probably start pushing the idea of a future without China to anyone willing to listen. And I'm sure everyone's listening since this is the first time China fucked everyone over at the same time and not just kicking around the smaller countries around it, making debt traps to every other developing countries, and fucking over every schmo that foolishly had their entire product produced in one of their companies only for the design to be stolen.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Mar 25, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Genuinely, whilst China is technically "responsible", they aren't responsible for the way western goverments are acting.
> IF Trump gets his way and the economy can "roar by Easter" - which needs to happen, you will be ok.
> 
> Western governments have handled this poorly. You don't shut down your _whole_ economy and put people out of work.
> ...



keep in mind that the WHO and china itself was saying that it was literally nothing for months on end and there's nothing to worry about. the only places that said fuck that---take this shit seriously are taiwan and, to a lesser extent, hong kong. i'm all for blaming western governments' being sluggish and dumb westerners being dumb and not prepping or social distancing early, but there really was an information bottleneck early on that was completely the fault of the CCP and the WHO.

I agree with your point about lockdowns. they're unnecessary, and will do more harm than good economically. china will probably pay dearly for its two-month-long lockdown of wuhan. again, taiwan and hong kong found a middle ground pretty well early on. there were home office protocols, calls for social distancing, people stocking up on ppe, even to a fault, but in general people were really careful and being very economical about their contact with others and personal hygeine. to me this is much better than a full-blown shutdown that people are calling for, but it requires large-scale collective effort.

as far as tangible financial punishment for china, people are talking about "decoupling" and attempting to pull manufacturing out of china, which should have already started a long time ago. this virus has woken a lot of people up to the problem of china-only supply chains, the result of which should be pretty severe for china long-term if more companies really do diversify their supply chains into other areas of SE asia like malaysia, indonesia, vietnam, cambodia, laos, etc.


----------



## martin123 (Mar 25, 2020)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> I agree with your point about lockdowns. they're unnecessary, and will do more harm than good economically. china will probably pay dearly for its two-month-long lockdown of wuhan. again, taiwan and hong kong found a middle ground pretty well early on. there were home office protocols, calls for social distancing, people stocking up on ppe, even to a fault, but in general people were really careful and being very economical about their contact with others and personal hygeine. to me this is much better than a full-blown shutdown that people are calling for, but it requires large-scale collective effort.



HK and Taiwan are much smaller than the US and their population is probably more intelligent and less narcissistic on average.  This would never work in the US.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 25, 2020)

Prepper hoarders and price gougers should be hold financially responsable for the economic effects of the coronavirus.
If this shit ever gets too out of hand I know who to fucking rob, I want to show those libertarian psychos what happens when everyone breaks the Social Contract.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 25, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Genuinely, whilst China is technically "responsible", they aren't responsible for the way western goverments are acting.
> IF Trump gets his way and the economy can "roar by Easter" - which needs to happen, you will be ok.
> 
> Western governments have handled this poorly. You don't shut down your _whole_ economy and put people out of work.
> ...


You bet your ass that most people, especially in Europe, are so scared they will not want to go to work until the media stops talking about the virus. There's plenty of Kiwis that are all about total lockdown for an inconcievable time. I did not expect that.
My solution:keep the elderly and sick people in lockdown, the rest can go out and practice distancing and handwashing. I'm willing to let a lockdown happen for a couple o weeks to calm things down and flatten that curve but we can't keep this up forever indeed.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariposa Colorado said:


> Conspiracy time: what if the virus is not from china but from.. America.
> I see westeners floating this idea, it's not just china shills.
> No matter where it's from, I don't think anyone will be held accountable.



I heard that one too, I also heard it was a plot done by the Mossad.


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Mar 25, 2020)

martin123 said:


> HK and Taiwan are much smaller than the US and their population is probably more intelligent and less narcissistic on average.  This would never work in the US.



They are both anti-China territories, so once shit started brewing from that country, they knew what to do. US is half-and-half, and our measures of containment get breached by dipshits who think they have a "freedom" to endanger others lol


----------



## Spatula (Mar 25, 2020)

How about china gives to everyone a child as a slave as a solution for the fuck up they just made.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Mar 25, 2020)

Nephi said:


> Prepper hoarders and price gougers should be hold financially responsable for the economic effects of the coronavirus.
> If this shit ever gets too out of hand I know who to fucking rob, I want to show those libertarian psychos what happens when everyone breaks the Social Contract.


How can you do that if you are living in Hungary?


----------



## Another Pretty Kiwi User (Mar 25, 2020)

I mean as long as we are playing pretend, maybe we could use the power of good feels to combat the virus.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 25, 2020)

martin123 said:


> HK and Taiwan are much smaller than the US and their population is probably more intelligent and less narcissistic on average.  This would never work in the US.


People comparing the US to countries 10-20x smaller than the US with completely different cultures will never fail to make me chuckle.


----------



## byuu (Mar 25, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> People comparing the US to countries 10-20x smaller than the US with completely different cultures will never fail to make me chuckle.


Yeah, it's pretty unfair to compare countries that are much more densely populated and have much more traffic with China to the US.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 25, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Yeah, it's pretty unfair to compare countries that are much more densely populated and have much more traffic with China to the US.


Do you think I was trying to compliment the US with my remark? Taiwan's response to this has been an example to the world. It's one that the US can't hope to replicate because of its size and cultural differences.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't care how its done I just want some shitlord in congress to find a way to shoehorn the title of any sanctions bill as the PEE PEE IN OUR COKE Act


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 25, 2020)

Financially? No. But I do believe China needs to be held somewhat responsible for this global pandemic. 

Every global pandemic has started the same. It originates in a hotspot and the government refuses to acknowledge that its a problem until it becomes international, as if it’ll hurt their ego if they admit they don’t have something under control, despite the fact that no country on earth would look down on them and would offer aid to keep the disease under control. 

 China did this once with SARS and we kinda let it slide. If this started in any other economic superpower the leader of that country would probably be preparing for international court. 

“We can’t be racist against the Chinese. We can’t blame the Chinese for this.” Yeah, that’s fine, but can we at least admit that the Chinese Government had the ability to slow the spread before it became a global pandemic, and chose not to. I think we as a planet need to get together and decide weather or not China is a big boy now, because this whole “they’re a global superpower but they’re also just poor rice farmers so we can’t blame them for anything” needs to stop. FFS, they’re the second largest economy in the world, they are a nuclear power, and we still classify them as a developing country. 


Fuck it, maybe I’m just racist. Have a political cartoon.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 25, 2020)

Pikonic said:


> Financially? No. But I do believe China needs to be held somewhat responsible for this global pandemic.
> 
> Every global pandemic has started the same. It originates in a hotspot and the government refuses to acknowledge that its a problem until it becomes international, as if it’ll hurt their ego if they admit they don’t have something under control, despite the fact that no country on earth would look down on them and would offer aid to keep the disease under control.
> 
> ...


Shit like that political cartoon makes me understand the rationale for the Espionage Act of 1917


----------



## Freya (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariposa Colorado said:


> Conspiracy time: what if the virus is not from china but from.. America.
> I see westeners floating this idea, it's not just china shills.
> No matter where it's from, I don't think anyone will be held accountable.


cool story Chang


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Mar 25, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Genuinely, whilst China is technically "responsible", they aren't responsible for the way western goverments are acting.
> IF Trump gets his way and the economy can "roar by Easter" - which needs to happen, you will be ok.
> 
> Western governments have handled this poorly. You don't shut down your _whole_ economy and put people out of work.
> ...


You are right that the western governments could have reduced the impact but I don't think that it could have been done in any way that would have reduced them significantly. Definitely not with the usual political bickering. And while it's likely that any country would have fucked things up if it originated in their backyard, China still fucked things up by covering up information until it was too late to stop.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 25, 2020)

Turnip_Head said:


> They, (China) will lose money anyway from this so I don’t see how it makes a difference.
> If Xi wants to make China go full exceptional individual with handling this incident then he can go on ahead.
> 
> Countries are only bending the knee to China now because they are terrified of losing supply chain access.
> ...


While the Chinese economy is a veritable heap of nightmares, there are a lot of raw materials you either can't get or can't easily get anywhere else. Tungsten, rare earth metals, shit like that. A blockade could be lethal to both parties.


----------



## Turnip_Head (Mar 25, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> While the Chinese economy is a veritable heap of nightmares, there are a lot of raw materials you either can't get or can't easily get anywhere else. Tungsten, rare earth metals, shit like that. A blockade could be lethal to both parties.


You are very misinformed.
“Rare earth metals” aren’t rare because they are hard to find and dig out of the ground, but because they are hard to process. It’s Extremely dirty and hazardous work.
You could mine tons of “rare earth metals” in the America’s or Africa but nobody, not even the Africans, are as gung-ho as the Chinese are in polluting the shit out of the environment and getting cancer.

Saying China has rare earth metals so it can’t be blockaded is like saying China controls steel production so it can’t be blockaded.
Both can be made outside of China but nobody can make it cheaper and people are cheap-skates so it isn’t.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 25, 2020)

All of the people who are calling for China and its people to be held personally responsible for the coronavirus outbreak would scream bloody murder if someone said that Europe should be held responsible for spreading smallpox to the Americas and killing 90% of the indigenous population


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> All of the people who are calling for China and its people to be held personally responsible for the coronavirus outbreak would scream bloody murder if someone said that Europe should be held responsible for spreading smallpox to the Americas and killing 90% of the indigenous population


Objection! we already paid that debt by bringing them the wheel and Alcoholic beverages.


----------



## BeboRefugee (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> All of the people who are calling for China and its people to be held personally responsible for the coronavirus outbreak would scream bloody murder if someone said that Europe should be held responsible for spreading smallpox to the Americas and killing 90% of the indigenous population


Americans do hold themselves accountable for that, which is why reservations exist and why Natives are left alone these days (for better or worse).

China had every opportunity to contain the spread and they didn't. Probably figured if the Chinese economy was gonna get crippled, may as well hope the rest of the world gets equally fucked. Pikonic is right. Western societies flat out hold other countries to a lower standard for no reason other than pity, and it's killing us.


----------



## Taradiddle (Mar 25, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> While the Chinese economy is a veritable heap of nightmares, there are a lot of raw materials you either can't get or can't easily get anywhere else. Tungsten, rare earth metals, shit like that. A blockade could be lethal to both parties.





Turnip_Head said:


> You are very misinformed.
> “Rare earth metals” aren’t rare because they are hard to find and dig out of the ground, but because they are hard to process. It’s Extremely dirty and hazardous work.
> You could mine tons of “rare earth metals” in the America’s or Africa but nobody, not even the Africans, are as gung-ho as the Chinese are in polluting the shit out of the environment and getting cancer.
> 
> ...



There's even a precedent of China having stopped exports of "rare" earth minerals to Japan in 2010. And lo and behold, the actual impact of it was insubstantial. Plus, the revitalization of rare earths' production facilities is already underway, given China's volatility as a trading partner - Even a surge of rare earth stocks has been observed because of it. For America, one could revitalize California's Mountain Pass to nullify any and all costs incurred by China's cessation of these earths' exports. The catch is refining and separating plants built in the US, which will have to meet far higher environmental standards than in China, plus the short-term costs incurred by this transition, as noted by @Turnip_Head.

You can scoff at the prospect of this happening in the foreseeable future, yet under Xi Jinping's ruler-ship (which is just symptomatic of China's imperialistic politics) it's increasingly inevitable. The sooner viable alternatives to an economic dependence on the CCP are made, the better. Calling out China for facilitating the spread of the virus (if not starting it through negligence) is a good start, racism notwithstanding.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> All of the people who are calling for China and its people to be held personally responsible for the coronavirus outbreak would scream bloody murder if someone said that Europe should be held responsible for spreading smallpox to the Americas and killing 90% of the indigenous population


What are you talking about? We accept that as fact. I was taught about the genocide of Native Americans in middle school. I certainly wouldn’t “scream bloody murder.” 
I don’t think the Chinese government should get ~another~ pass just because white people are afraid of being called the dreaded r-word.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 25, 2020)

Pikonic said:


> What are you talking about? We accept that as fact. I was taught about the genocide of Native Americans in middle school. I certainly wouldn’t “scream bloody murder.”
> I don’t think the Chinese government should get ~another~ pass just because white people are afraid of being called the dreaded r-word.


I just can't help but feel like calling for China to be held accountable, to be made to pay reparations, etc. is opening a can of worms considering the west's own sordid history (some of which included atrocities inflicted onto China itself). Let he who is without sin cast the first stone...


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> I just can't help but feel like calling for China to be held accountable, to be made to pay reparations, etc. is opening a can of worms considering the west's own sordid history (some of which included atrocities inflicted onto China itself). Let he who is without sin cast the first stone...


I’ll see your “let he who is without sin cast the first stone” and raise you one “two wrongs don’t make a right.”


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> I just can't help but feel like calling for China to be held accountable, to be made to pay reparations, etc. is opening a can of worms considering the west's own sordid history (some of which included atrocities inflicted onto China itself). Let he who is without sin cast the first stone...



Not really, the issues with reparations is largely who do you pay them to?

Those affected are long dead.  This is not the case in the context of the Carona virus(at least not yet).

I don't think reparations are in order.  I think a giant manufacturing shift away from China is a significant punishment...

If it turns out this was a genetically engineered virus:  any property China owns should be claimed by the host nation, and all debts forfieted....


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't know how much you can get from China, but I want each motherfucker from the WHO drawn and quartered for lying to the world. Those fuckers have blood on their hands.









						World Health Organization (WHO) on Twitter
					

“Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China🇨🇳.”




					twitter.com
				



If you lost a relative never fucking forget that the world's "watchdog" lied for the sake of China's bottomline.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 27, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> I don't know how much you can get from China, but I want each motherfucker from the WHO drawn and quartered for lying to the world. Those fuckers have blood on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The WHO should probably be held accountable. However, the only way to do so is through withdrawing funding and that would likely be impossible. 

Doctors still hold the WHO in high regard afterall.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 27, 2020)

Technically? Oh no doubt about it, between their greediness, corruption and retarded practices regarding food safety, they should no doubt be held accountable due to their actions, especially if it comes out that they have been covering up more than has been let on about the virus (I mean it's China after all, like they'd be completely honest with anyone about their dealings with anything).

In practice? I don't see it happening, at least not at a grand scale. The WHO definitely deserves as much of the blame as China for dragging their own feet on the matter by not calling it a global pandemic until Italy's population began dropping like flies. But no one's going to go out of their way to blame them for their involvement.I see the same thing happening with China to some extent- They'll blame Wuhan (the originator) for causing it, but conveniently leave out the Chinese government out of it.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Mar 28, 2020)

It's ironic that the same people who allegedly made the Golden Rule don't follow it at all.


----------



## BeboRefugee (Mar 28, 2020)

Urist Steelthrone said:


> It's ironic that the same people who allegedly made the Golden Rule don't follow it at all.


CHINA NUMBAH WUN for me, Plague for thee


----------



## martin123 (Mar 29, 2020)

The true irony is that the same people who've been screeching "REGULATIONS BAD FREE MARKET GOOD" are now blaming the lack of regulations for causing the virus.  And they will promptly go back to hating on regulations once this virus passes.  The virus couldn't have found a better society of infantile sociopaths to fuck up.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 29, 2020)

Styx vlogged then we should embargo China on Bitchute.









						Styxhexenhammer666
					

Every Nation Should Embargo China for its Bungled Coronavirus Response (Bitchute Exclusive)




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 29, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Styx vlogged then we should embargo China on Bitchute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much economic damage to do it immediately as the US economy is still too intertwined at the moment, and an embargo is too big a jump. It'll have to be done gradually over the next few years.

Best comparison is probably to repotting a plant- if you rip it out, you risk tearing off the roots. Instead, you've got to loosen the soil & roots before making the move.

I think if Trump gets reelected, there should be a push to speed up disengagement over his next term, eliminate the Confucius Institutes, reduce trade + capital flows to China, and squeeze them financially (they already are short on USD).

Biden? That means a return to an Obama-era status-quo (_aka arriving at an empty Beijing airport_).


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Mar 29, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> Too much economic damage to do it immediately as the US economy is still too intertwined at the moment, and an embargo is too big a jump. It'll have to be done gradually over the next few years.
> 
> Best comparison is probably to repotting a plant- if you rip it out, you risk tearing off the roots. Instead, you've got to loosen the soil & roots before making the move.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but the China squeeze is coming...

The global economy has lost way more money by letting China control manufacturing.  That's going to change...

China is fucked.  Their dreams of global dominance is over...


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> Agreed, but the China squeeze is coming...
> 
> The global economy has lost way more money by letting China control manufacturing.  That's going to change...
> 
> China is fucked.  Their dreams of global dominance is over...


I think this is what plenty of people feel, but the issue lies in the politicians and the corporate boards. After all, most politicians ignore concerns over immigration- even if a good proportion of the country has mixed emotions on it.

As this is an issue that takes time to resolve, if politicians are bought-off (or swayed by China doves like the Brookings Institute) to keep the current status quo, all of this is for naught.

On top of that, it has to be done in coordination with international allies and businesses, or China will simply attempt to squeeze the weaker partners (like Canada).


----------



## General Tug Boat (Mar 29, 2020)

I believe what is going to happen is that the days of China's hand on the west has ended as soon as this virus has hit.   People are not very content to begin with,  especially in the more industrialized centers in the west being reduced to poverty,  because of NAFTA agreements flying too much off the wall.  Our supply chains vulnerability has begun to rear it's ugly head in the mist of this pandemic.  Ridiculous on how we lack enough of this critical equipment,  let alone medication to begin with on our shores.   As an electronics guy,  I understand the abundance of what China produces in that world,  but the quality of the components are unequivocal dog shit.  I've had batches of IC's and critical components just all out fail because of poor quality management.  1000 for a dollar,  but 867 of em are defective,  and it takes 2 fucking months to get shipped in.   People in our country haven't barred very well since the manufacturing element  has evaporated from our shores because of corporate greed.  Kind of ridiculous in order to get a decent job you need to have several years of schooling with piling debt and even then it is a roll of the dice.   Most of the time you end up doing some dead wagy cagy data entry or service job.    

The blue collar workforce needs to be invested into,  and if our corporate overlords want to do shit on the cheap.   Then they should as well station their operations in China and forget having any type of business in the west.   China needs to be about China,  America needs to be about America,  Canada needs to be about Canada.   We can aid each other,  trade critical resources,  but the overlap has come too much to handle.   On top of that,  immigration policies need to change 100%,  if you can't educate your own people sufficiently,  then figure it the fuck out.   I am getting tired of seeing my white utopia get infested with rag heads and dog eaters.  Fix your own country,  fix your own societies,  stop infesting mine with backwards beliefs, and disease.   If you are a quality individual that has merit,  you'll have a rightful place in our society, and I would have to hope so vice versa.   The common folk need to sacrifice their superficial having to get a new car or new phone every 6 month lifestyle in order to implement these changes.   I've always bought local, and any pieces of equipment I've purchased are all American or Canadian made.    This is up to us to tell our bought and owned politicians to shut the fuck up and quit dealing with the CCP.  Live by the dragon die by the dragon.


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 29, 2020)

SmokingPig said:


> I believe what is going to happen is that the days of China's hand on the west has ended as soon as this virus has hit.   People are not very content to begin with,  especially in the more industrialized centers in the west being reduced to poverty,  because of NAFTA agreements flying too much off the wall.  Our supply chains vulnerability has begun to rear it's ugly head in the mist of this pandemic.  Ridiculous on how we lack enough of this critical equipment,  let alone medication to begin with on our shores.   As an electronics guy,  I understand the abundance of what China produces in that world,  but the quality of the components are unequivocal dog shit.  I've had batches of IC's and critical components just all out fail because of poor quality management.  1000 for a dollar,  but 867 of em are defective,  and it takes 2 fucking months to get shipped in.   People in our country haven't barred very well since the manufacturing element  has evaporated from our shores because of corporate greed.  Kind of ridiculous in order to get a decent job you need to have several years of schooling with piling debt and even then it is a roll of the dice.   Most of the time you end up doing some dead wagy cagy data entry or service job.
> 
> The blue collar workforce needs to be invested into,  and if our corporate overlords want to do shit on the cheap.   Then they should as well station their operations in China and forget having any type of business in the west.   China needs to be about China,  America needs to be about America,  Canada needs to be about Canada.   We can aid each other,  trade critical resources,  but the overlap has come too much to handle.


I don't think there's much opportunity for the majority of manufacturing to return to the US except for certain strategic and value-added supply chains, but I think an ideal scenario like this could occur:

- Restrict China's access to the US financial system (no public pension funds allowed to invest in Chinese firms, limited access to stock exchanges by Chinese firms)
- Restrict China's influence in the education system and the diaspora (restrict/audit cultural/business groups)
- Restrict China's influence in the political sphere (audit think tanks and lobbyist groups)
- Restrict H1B visas to China, or require a stronger vetting process
- Continue to restrict China's influence over communications (ensure Huawei doesn't get a foothold in any Five Eyes nations)
- Continue to apply strategic tariffs to encourage relocation and on-shoring
- Relocate strategic supply chains to the Americas (most important military/medical chains to the US)
- Encourage the relocation of pharmaceuticals and electronics to India and Southeast Asia (also in hand with strengthening relationships to reinforce that political front)
- Reintroduce favorable tax terms (ended by Clinton) to Puerto Rico, to encourage manufacturing/pharmaceutical growth there
-  Encourage the relocation of everything else to anywhere else outside China, with an emphasis on Central America for cheap consumer goods (to strengthen their economies and reinforce that political front)

It's not only America, but a shield needs to be erected around other US allies and associated countries, to prevent the CCP from tunneling there as well. One might even argue that we're in the early stages of a hybrid war with China already.

Of course, this depends on who wins this November election...


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 30, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> Agreed, but the China squeeze is coming...
> 
> The global economy has lost way more money by letting China control manufacturing.  That's going to change...
> 
> China is fucked.  Their dreams of global dominance is over...


I’m going to have to disagree with you. 
A few years from now we’re going to come out of this learning absolutely nothing.
We’ll make our own things...for a while. Then China will offer time make the same things for less and our idiot asses will be like “WHY DIDNT WE THINK OF THIS BEFORE! KA-CHING”


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 30, 2020)

This is different and people will hold the chinese regime accountable for this to some degree.

I know people who work in freight and all imports coming from China have been sitting on docked ships untouched for weeks now. The economy is tanking and Trump and his allies are making sure people dont forget chinas incompetence started the whole clusterfuck. And I'm liberal as fuck and I agree with Trump here and I know plenty of other liberals who feel the same about it too. A lot of people are pissed at china that its become a meme, it's very much common knowledge to even the most average Joe's that this is chinas fault. 

I hope that maybe Xi will step down if there is enough backlash. But I highly doubt that.


----------



## heathercho (Apr 1, 2020)

Well, this rich nutjob has held China financially responsible and rewarded them handsomely.


			https://archive.vn/ewbfe
		



> He thanked China's Australian ambassador Cheng Jingye and the Chinese people for their friendship to the people of Australia.



He paid them $160m. Basically a ransom.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 12, 2020)

One guy ponder if Americans are ready for a Chinese New World Order courtesy of the Democrats despite, or perhaps should we said with the complicity of, Corona-chan? https://www.americanthinker.com/art...icans_ready_for_china_to_rule_the_world_.html









						Are Americans Ready for China to Rule the World? - American Thinker
					

archived 12 Apr 2020 17:50:47 UTC




					archive.vn
				






> April 12, 2020
> *Are Americans Ready for China to Rule the World?*
> By William L. Gensert
> The China/Democrat/Media Complex has come together in an effort to supplant America as the alpha country.  Replacing the United States as leader of an extant world order with a global regime centered around China has been the CCP’s (Chinese Communist Party) dream ever since we offered them a seat at the cool table decades ago.
> ...


----------

